# 9 Basic Human needs for mental health



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The Human Givens approach to psychology concludes from extensive psychological research that if you have all of your 9 basic human needs fully met it is impossible to get mentally ill and to recover from any mental affliction no matter what it is you have to find a way to get all of the categories satisfied to some degree.

1. *The need to give and receive attention*. 
- "No Man Is An Island" Without regular quality contact with other people, mental condition, emotional state and behaviour can suffer quite drastically. This is often particularly obvious in elderly people who have become isolated.

2. *Taking heed of the mind body connection.* 
- Which means good diet, exercise and sleep. Often the most neglected especially by young people straight after leaving home for the first time.

3. *The need for purpose, goals and meaning* 
- What largely sets human beings apart from other animals is the ability to identify, analyse and solve problems. If this ability is under-used, the imagination can start to create problems of its own. "The devil will make work for idle hands to do."

4. *A sense of community and making a contribution.* 
- This basic need provides a context for a person. It gives them a reason for being, over and above their own personal needs, that has been shown to benefit the immune system, mental health and happiness.

5. *The need for challenge and creativity *. 
- Which can provide a sense of progress and achievement. Without this, a person can feel worthless, or that there is no real reason for their being.

6. *The need for intimacy *. 
- Which is obvious but can be fullfilled by pets or just someone to share hopes and dreams.

7. *The need to feel a sense of control.* 
- Even if it only exists in small areas of your life it is important to have control somewhere. Broaden your intrests so if one area falls apart you can fall back on another.

8. *The need for a sense of status* 
- More important for some than others, but just being a mother or brother or carer can be enough to satisfy this need.

9. *The need for a sense safety and security. * 
- We need to feel our environment is basically secure and reasonably predictable. Financial security, physical safety and health, and the fulfilment of other basic needs all contribute to the completion of this need

http://www.uncommon-knowledge.co.uk/emo ... steps.html
http://www.humangivens.com/

When I read this and marked each one out of ten I found it very depressing how few of these needs I was getting adequately met. Often many activities such as going to church or playing sport cover many of these needs and even being a member of this community can boost a few of these areas. Having a therapist can cover many of these areas also and most activities will effect more than one area.

I know it is very difficult to get these met with DP but I think it is something to work towards especially if you think you are on the verge of recovery. It can also give you a structure to your recovery by highlighting which areas need the most work.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

good post pablo. indeed humans are goal-striving by nature and its important to be goal oriented in life... a place where im not sure i fit in properly or not... but i do have my goal of getting over my DP and stuff like that. perhaps even going to college.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

ive been working on some of this stuff... and it really does help to have those needs met.. though it can be very hard with dp.. it will make you feel better.. you have to push yourself though and that is never easy, but nothing worth having is easy... 6, 7, 8, 9 could use a little more work for me though... thanks for the post, it puts it in perspective.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Excellent Post!!! Bravo!!! I have started getting better by doing some of these things. I lack the intimacy that I desire at present but I have to get the rest of my weight off and get the oral estrogen in (am currently using my mother's vaginal kind since she is not using it) and then I will be quietly and cautiously pursuing that aspect as well. I have set long-term and short-term goals and no longer have the ex from hell to keep things in constant turmoil so I am good to go. The physiological aspect of this condition has fascinated me but the psychological aspect is rather frightening. I am in awe of the mind and its power. I love my job and am making new friends and feeling successful and fulfilled daily. I am adding the business on the side and currently talking to my next door neighbor computer nerd genius about renting some land in the country that we both love and living seperately close to each other. I want to live in a treehouse yert until I can afford a house. My daughters laugh and say "that's Mother". I don't tell anyone about this. LOL Anyway, it is all good. Life is a puzzle and I love puzzles. freesong


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Pablo...

Can't believe I can't even make one out of nine. 

I'm damn depressed. I have no goals, never have.

I have a life. I just don't have any of the 9 basic human needs.

Reading this black and white news clearly sucks.

Truely, life sucks and, as I am finding out, then you die.



t.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Pablo, that is how I felt just a few months ago but I did alot of things that others suggest in here. Main thing being to keep going as though this wasn't happening. I have changed my whole way of life and finally am doing things that I have always wanted to do. I am a big believer in the physiological aspect of this being a HUGE piece of the puzzle but I am becoming a believer in the psychological aspect more and more each day. I have been taught that we are made up of Spirit (the God part inside of us) Soul (mind, will, emotions) and body(physical, physiological, sexual etc) Kind of like an egg. The yolk is God's Spirit inside of us and then the white is the soul and the shell is the body. I was taught that when we get sick, it is the Spiritual that gets sick first. I am just repeating one point of view here. But, it has been interesting for me that I am healing in just the reverse order. Very interesting. One huge Spiritual aspect for me is unforgiveness!!!! I believe that when I can achieve this for myself and others that I have held hostage in my heart, then I will be well on my way to 100%. I am getting close. I have had major issues with my father and other men of course throughout my life. Have to forgive these guys and that comes with understanding that we all have a God likeness in us and trying to see that in the other person. I pray for these guys daily and to see them through God's eyes. I am not advocating this to anyone else. It is just what I am doing right now. I have been in therapy for years and these are my hurdles. I also believe as one posted (sorry I have forgotten who) that this can be caused from feelings of inadequacy and emptiness and self-doubt etc. It is as though I have purposely shut down to this place to FOCUS LISASON( Karate Kid :roll: ) and then I am now coming out on the other side and seeing why I had to go through this eclipse. It is as if God (of my understanding) had to get my attention. I had to get my attention.( not meaning that I am God to me) I will never view life the same way and I will never take another minute of any day for granted. That's all!!!! freesong


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

It is depressing seeing life put into categories like this but I think a change of view could be of benefit. What I mean is the approach which the guys who created the 'Human Givens' approach recommend is that if you want to get away from a condition such as anxiety you shouldn't concentrate on getting away from it, you should concentrate on getting your human needs met and healing will come about automatically.

So instead of every day constantly thinking how am I going to get rid of this DP, reframe your thinking to how am I going to get my human needs met today. By doing this you set yourself achievable goals which can be met with far more ease than trying to out-think DP. As you improve on some areas it will become easier in others and it shows why paying for emotional support from a counsellor can help a lot as it covers many of your needs.

These guys believe that all a councellor or therapist does is fill these needs while you cant get them met from the world. They are very much against analytical Freudian therapy which they describe as 'the mad mad world of psychotherapy' because instead of working towards achievable goals all it does is increase confusion. 
http://www.uncommon-knowledge.co.uk/psychotherapy.html
Its pretty interesting stuff. They also have a free anxiety and panic attacks course which is useful and their understanding of depression and dreams is the most convincing I have ever read and helped me a great deal.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

freesong said:


> Life is a puzzle and I love puzzles


 :lol: maybe this is my problem... i can not stand puzzles... hate them.

and sweet terri i know you can meet these needs... take one at a time...

--communitiy involvment you can volunteer somewhere or take a class.. i 
have signed up for tennis lessons...

--i know you have goals in your life... pick one and work towards it.. my goal at the present is getting back into school... and then it will be making it through one class.. i keep the goals short term for now.

--start an exercise program and or incorporate some healthier foods in your diet.. i do yoga and try and eat organic because it makes me feel better and gives me more energy.

i really believe you can do some of this and you are worth it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

terri* said:


> Pablo...
> 
> Can't believe I can't even make one out of nine.
> 
> ...


I know it is hard to do well on the ones involving human contact, I score pretty low on these too. What I have tried to do is to make up for the low areas by maximising other areas where I can make a difference, here are a few things which have helped me

- Sort out diet, lots of organic fruit veg and remove alcohol
- Find out and remove food sensitivities
- Writing both writing my feelings and frustrations as well as creative writing and drawing
- Started one of those sponsorship scemes where you write to a child in africa
- Have a variety of exercise like jogging and yoga, Qigong
- Broaden my interests

ummmm im sure there should be more, oh well I need to try a bit harder but there are things which you can do which bring back a sense of connection to the world it just takes lots of small steps.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Rainbo and Pablo for the helpful ideas.

I think I suffer from being over involved in helping others
meet their needs while totally ignoring my own.

When I return to my hometown I plan on posting these on
the fridge and making certain that I do the things that it will
take for me to get my basic human needs met.

Very good post, Pablo.


----------

